# EPL Legends Collection



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Couldn't sleep tonight, so I decided I'd pay homage to some legends.

I went for the very simple pieces, no brushes, just placement, lighting and pattern effects. Very simple.


Let me know what you guys think.
























































There will hopefully be more to come as I left out many, many legends.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Good work my man!

If you can do me one of these for David Rocastle then I will be a real big plazz nut hugging gimp.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Get to huggin...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice Plazz.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i really like this one :thumb02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

That's because Alan Shearer was the ******* man.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the 1st, 4th, and 5th the best. Those are really good plazz.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

THanks, I like the first as well.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

wow those are pretty sick. good job plazz


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good work my friend they all look really good


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sick pics very impressive work.


----------

